# Gah!!!



## Ashtal (Feb 6, 2002)

They still haven't posted the Ad Astra schedule, even though it starts in two days!  I can't commit to anything until I see it.


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 7, 2002)

heh

I think ya hit the wrong button


----------

